# climate control codes



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

On the list of codes 49c is not coolant temp 51 is coolant i thought 51 was oil temp?

Anyone know what is actually right?


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Which list of codes?

I know 51C is another temperature sender, but which one escapes me. If it's any comfort I was stuck in traffic on the way out of work earlier today and I put 49C on and watched it creep up to 85 degrees, exactly paralleling the coolant temp. needle on the dash.

Sad, but reassuring. :wink:


----------



## alcanTTara (Nov 12, 2008)

http://www.wak-tt.com/tt/climatecontcodes.htm


----------



## ianm (Jan 9, 2010)

try http://www.wak-tt.com/climate/climatecodes.htm


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Yeah those codes, 49c is not coolant but i am sure it is. The one on you tube says it is.


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

ian222 said:


> Yeah those codes, 49c is not coolant but i am sure it is. The one on you tube says it is.


I've always though 49c was coolant from reading this forum :?

Saj


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Ok just checked 51c is engine temp 49c is coolant temp, so you cant get oil temp which is a shame


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

That list from Waks doesn't seem right... :? 
http://www.wak-tt.com/tt/climatecontcodes.htm

A good video here...with a list of codes too





Saj


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

ian222 said:


> Ok just checked 51c is engine temp 49c is coolant temp, so you cant get oil temp which is a shame


Ian, I think the engine temp IS the temperature of the oil.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Thats what i thought mate, although the video says its not the oil temp as it cant calculate it??????????? How does the liquid tt get the figure then? That has oil temp on it?


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

ian222 said:


> Ok just checked 51c is engine temp 49c is coolant temp, so you cant get oil temp which is a shame


That's what I always thought 
It seems like the oil temp would be warmer than the coolant temp so wouldn't it be a higher than 90C?


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

yeah it should be higher i think


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

ian222 said:


> Thats what i thought mate, although the video says its not the oil temp as it cant calculate it??????????? How does the liquid tt get the figure then? That has oil temp on it?


Oh  , I'm confused - where are they getting the engine temp from then? I assumed it must have been from the temp of the oil.

On that video I posted, it says engine oil temp on the codes at the end :?


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Yeah but when he turns the dial to 51c it then comes up and says this is NOT oil temp its engine temp which as you say can only be oil temp as 49c is coolant (water) temp? The liquid gauge displays oil temp and that must get it from the same place the climate control gets it from?


----------



## Bago47 (Nov 27, 2011)

I noticed that 49c seems to be about 5°C higher than coolant temperature reading from my phone app. And I think 51C is engine oil temp, it's just that it doesn't read any higher than 90°C.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Code 49c is coolant temp.. 
From cold Code 51c is always 20 degrees above my Liquid TT oil temp, but settles at 90 regardless.
Forget about Code 51c, what it actually is, I don't know, but it's not oil temp.




Hoggy.


----------



## steveupton (Mar 23, 2010)

The oil level sensor, when fitted, has a temperature sender in it so may be there are 2 sets of codes for those with and and without this. Purely conjecture on my part at the moment but am going to look at this.

Edit: This you tube link seems to indicate 49c is coolant temperature and 51c is oil temperature.


----------

